# [SOLVED] Can't remove all Avira files



## AK530 (Nov 11, 2012)

I installed Avira and when I uninstall it from the control panel it removes it but I still have the avira folder in my program files and the icon is still on the taskbar the bottom right. I've search around but found no help. So please if anyone can help that would be great.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Can't remove all Avira files*

Hi AK530 -
Can you just manually delete those unwanted items?

See if these instructions from Avira's website help:
Instructions for manual uninstallation

Alternatively you can try Opswat's AppRemover
Uninstall McAfee, Symantec & other antivirus software with AppRemover
AppRemover Supported Applications | McAfee, Symantec, Avast, ESET, AVG

Some will likely mention Revo Uninstaller as another alternative.


----------



## AK530 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Can't remove all Avira files*

No I couldn't but I found out how to remove it. I had to boot in safe mode and then I just deleted the folder that I couldn't deleted earlier. So problem solve and thanks for replying.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Can't remove all Avira files*

Good job, glad you were able to address the issue. :thumb:


----------



## AK530 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah I was getting worried.


----------

